# Best deals on DirecTV PVR'S!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

With a bunch of people jumping ship because of the new Dish Network PVR fees, please post deals and reputable dealers you have found on the internet for purchasing DirecTV PVR's. This should greatly help those looking to make the switch. Thanks!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

For the latest DirecTiVo news and info -

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?forumid=7

These guys are highly recommended by members of the TiVo community. The owner advertises there and posts info frequently -

http://www.valueelectronics.com/

They have an HDTV system installed for new customers for $499. They also sell Hughes, Philips and RCA DirecTiVo units, and have lots of single- or multi-room install options. Mention that you saw better deals on the TiVocommunity website and they will pricematch Orbitsat's $99 deal (1 Hughes DirecTiVo + 1 regular receiver).

http://www.expertsatellite.com/catalog/

These guys are also highly recommended.

http://www.orbitsat.com

They are not as highly regarded, mainly due to lack of customer support. They do have the overall lowest prices and tons of options, including DirecTiVos with larger drives already installed. Caveat emptor 

Directv is currently running their NFL promo for new subs. Sign up with whatever equipment package you like and take Total Choice Premier at sign-up, then take NFL Sunday Ticket for $239 (4 payments @ $59.75 ea). You get your first 4 months of TCP for FREE  after which you can trim back the programming to Total Choice + or TC+ w/locals for the remainder of your 1-year contract. During the first 4 months you would not pay the $4.99 monthly TiVo/DVR fee; if you drop to TC+ the fee would then apply.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

http://www.rapidsatellite.com/


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I used orbitsat when I switched and had no problems whatsoever. I actually found the customer service to be quite good. BTW, there is no difference between the DSR7000 and the HDVR2. Although one is made by Phillips and the other Hughes, they are manufactured at the same facility.

BTW, a lot of you could be located in Pegasus territory. In order to get a PVR there, you'll need to deal with American Satellite or Orbitsat at these addresses:

http://pegasus.americansatellite.com/peg_welcome.asp

http://www.orbitsat.com/pegasus/Index.asp

Though I would suggest that you "move" out of Pegasus territory... Pegasus are a bunch of crooks.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I also ordered from Orbitsat and had no problems. I got two of my UTV's for $39 each back in the day. I have referred many of my friends and co-workers to them and haven't had anyone want to kill me yet


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

This there any other promo besides the NFL promo? Not really interested in ST (or my wife say I'm not  ).


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Try this page:

http://dtv.orbitsat.com/product.asp?PID=DSR-7000D

It includes the Philips DirecTivo, dish, and installation for $69.95 or $99.95 for the DVR and a standard receiver. Seems like a good deal to me...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

IMHO....

Give us referral links or promotion codes so that DBSTalk might earn a commission from the sales. (But not at the cost of ads.)


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Timco said:


> This there any other promo besides the NFL promo? Not really interested in ST (or my wife say I'm not  ).


The NFLST is the best promo of the year, even if you aren't a football fan. Consider -

- the price for your NFLST is $59.75 a month for 4 months. This includes Total Choice Premier w/locals as a bonus, which goes for ~$85 by itself. If you never watch a single game, you are still getting all the other channels Directv offers (regular, movie, sports, etc.) at $25 below regular subscription price. Your DVR service is thrown in free.

- that at the end of the 4 month NFLST sub, you can trim back your programming to TC ($33.99) or the most popular TC+ w/locals ($39.99) for the remainder of your 1-year contract with no penalty. You would be subject to the $4.99 DVR fee, so your total bill would drop $15 and you lose the movie & sports channels.

If you want Directv, THIS is the annual special to jump on


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> IMHO....
> 
> Give us referral links or promotion codes so that DBSTalk might earn a commission from the sales. (But not at the cost of ads.)


That's actually a very good idea, Z'Loth. I know Expertsatellite and Orbit do that... I think American Satellite does it as well. Why not help out the fourm at the same time, and get a better price on the Directivo?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I did the expert satellite deal myself and am very pleased.
I got a Directivo receiver and 2 hughes directors installed for 130 bucks after I use the shipping rebate.
I got my equipment 2 days after I ordered and installed 2 days after that.

Excellent customer service from them.


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

What's a good deal for an D* HDTV + Dtivo receiver system?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

rowdymon said:


> What's a good deal for an D* HDTV + Dtivo receiver system?


Orbitsat's automated package wizard will do that for $660. It includes a DirecTiVo, an HD receiver and a triple LNB dish installed.

Call Expert or Value Electronics and talk to someone, and they may be able to beat that price.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

If my math is correct I would save around $10 a month even with a Tivo fee with DTV. Does DTV charge a tax in MI?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I did the Best Buy thing for my initial purchase and auctioned off all my E* equipment on eBay.

I then bought a third Tivo this week directly from D* for $199 and a restart of my one year committment.

I couldn't be happier. I only miss the Caller ID and speed of the PVR, not the Dish PVR itself.

For NY Yankee fans, you also get YES.

Dealing with Cablevision on my Internet connection makes me realize again and again why I went to satellite......


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd like to canel E* and get Directv tivo with a larger HD. At least 60 + hours.
Any suggestions?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

grassvalley said:


> I'd like to canel E* and get Directv tivo with a larger HD. At least 60 + hours.
> Any suggestions?


1) Buy any DirecTiVo system you want. They are all the same.
2) Buy a 120gig hard drive cheap on the 'net.
3) Go to http://www.tivocommunity.com and check the upgrade forum to download the latest easy-to-follow instructions.
4) Read these instructions several times.
5) Do the upgrade yourself in less than an hour. Your 35 hour DirecTiVo has become a 106 hour DirecTiVo and you've learned a valuable new skill


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, my Expert Satellite system was shipped today. Triple LNB dish, two HBH-SAs, and HDVR2. $229. Unfortunately, the installing is saying a week and a half wait from equipment receipt.

Oh well...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I guess they have been over run with new installs.
I THOUGHT they had a guaranteed 5 day install turn-around.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

They do guarantee 5 day install. I should be receiving my system today and the installer has been calling be for the last 2 days ( I wanted to wait to make an appointment until I received the equipment).

*EDIT*
So I got my equipment today, called the installer, and guess what? They can't make it out until next Thursday. Brilliant. I called up Expert and got free shipping for the hassle. Still couldn't get it any sooner though  .


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Got the equipment today, but the appointment is the 26th in the afternoon.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Z'Loth,
Call up Expert and let them know. They should give you credit for the shipping.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to the paperwork:



> *Expert Satellite 5-Day Installation Guarantee*
> We guarantee ethat you will be offered an installation date within 5 days of receiving your equipment.


There's the out. Only a guarantee of getting an install appointment.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

If I purchased the DirecTV equipment can I install it myself?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, but usually the package deal includes a install. However, if there is custom work that needs to be done, there are additional charges.

Besides, I prefer someone else to get on the roof and install the Dish.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Actually I was just chatting with a rep at Orbitsat and he stated I would get a $50 discount on self install. I don't have any problems installing it myself. I've always done my own. The cables are already ran so all I should have to do is swap out my dish.

I just gotta figure out what equipment I want now and if I really want to swap. It's really a tough decision.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am very interested in doing this too. TIVOs sound so good.. Whats the package price that includes locals and free PVR service?

How is D about out of area nets? 

Is D coming out with the equivalent of a 522?

Gee so many questions as I never really followed D closely.

For a 3 slot dish and three PVRs about how much?


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Here's a link that was posted on the other board about a month ago. All the deals that are listed are still available.

http://www.expertsatellite.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=25&exp_affil=ref9982


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

For existing subs you can also get a Series 2 DirecTV DVR from http://www.directv.com/dvroffer

Use the promo code "FFDVR" and you'll get it for $159 as an existing sub.

If you're not an existing sub..... hmm...... Maybe you can get a system installed free then do this offer?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Less than 48 hours to go... how long do I need to wait for the program guide before I can start setting Tuesday night programs on a HDVR2?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> Less than 48 hours to go... how long do I need to wait for the program guide before I can start setting Tuesday night programs on a HDVR2?


If all goes well, immediately, or at least that's how my T60 worked. Channel logos will take awhile to show up in the banners when changing channels, but the actual guide data should be loaded on the initial download when you will run setup.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> Less than 48 hours to go... how long do I need to wait for the program guide before I can start setting Tuesday night programs on a HDVR2?


It took me less than a day to get my full guide. Trial and error is your best bet.


----------



## arley (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody out there hear anything about the new Samsung SIR-S4120 with the 120gig drive?

Last I heard it was supposed to be out this month, but haven't heard anything since July.

It's listed on the samsung website (www.samsungusa.com) but they don't have any specs there

arley


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bob Haller what do you mean by the equivalent of a 522? A 2 tuner DVR? A 120 gig hard drive? Outputs to two TV's? An unknown availability date? An unknown price? A questionable software version?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm curious about the packages being offerred by the online DirecTV retailers (Expert, orbitsat, etc.). Most offer a 2-room system for a new customer, including HDVR2 receiver, standard receiver, 18" dish, and install for $99 or so. Good deal. But if I ever make the jump to D*, I want a PVR in each room - and the deals for this set are in the range of $400. Why would I get a $300 upcharge to add a 2nd HDVR2? Is the additional install work for a 2nd PVR that much of a headache?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I suspect that they didn't figure that most people would want more than one PVR. Oh well. 

I wish DirecTV didn't abandon the DirecTivo name for the line of DVR products. TiVo is a well-known name, and DirecTV with DVR just doesn't sound as good.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> I suspect that they didn't figure that most people would want more than one PVR. Oh well.
> 
> I wish DirecTV didn't abandon the DirecTivo name for the line of DVR products. TiVo is a well-known name, and DirecTV with DVR just doesn't sound as good.


Actually, neither Directv or TiVo has ever officially called the unit a "DirecTiVo". That is a shorthand term created by members of the TiVocommunity. IIRC, TiVo claimed the name on a few documents for trademark purposes but never used it.

When it first came out, the box simply said "Directv receiver with built-in TiVo service" with a large TiVo guy logo. This was changed to "Directv DVR, powered by TiVo", with a smaller TiVo logo, on the HDVR2 boxes.

I agree that they should have called it that from the start though. It's shorter, catchy and easy to remember.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the installer was out today. Dish equipment removed from roof for $20 (two story home), DirecTV equipment installed, and for the time being, NFL Sunday Ticket Deal.

Now, to get the TiVo to update all of it's information.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Go to Directv's web site USE CODE ffdvr FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS to upgrade to the DVR price is now $99.00.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm surprised they charged you $20 to remove the equipment. It saves them SO much time when you have the mast already attached and the wiring done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Any other input that people know about?

Basically I am looking to jump ship (Dish --> Direct) if I can find the following for a decent deal:

* 2 - Direct receivers w/ Tivo (Hughes HDVR2 or Philips DSR7000 or RCA DVR39)
* 1 - Std reciever w/ Dolby Digital out (Hughes GCEB0A or HAH-SA)
* POSSIBLY one additional standard receiver (GAEB0 or HBH-SA)
* 3 LNB 18x20 dish = DSA8900H (for future upgradability)
* Pro-install (even though I have done most of the runs already myself)

Best I can find is either:
3 reciever setup:
Can't find package w/ 1 Tivo & 1 std w/ dolby 

4 receiver setup:
$285 Orbitsat for 1 Tivo unit, 1 std w/Dolby unit, 1 std unit
+$99 from Direct for add'l Tivo unit once I'm "subscribed"
=$384

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Have you tried the big boys? Best Buy, Circuit City, Fry's, Blockbuster, etc.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

EPS said:


> Any other input that people know about?
> 
> Basically I am looking to jump ship (Dish --> Direct) if I can find the following for a decent deal:
> 
> ...


The GCEBOA has been replaced with the HAH-SA, while the GAEBOA is has been replaced with the HBH-SA. You will need a switch with at least six outputs. Perhaps even a eight output switch in case you want to add on a HD receiver (or win one on the Survivor Amazon contest).

Good idea on the tri-LNB Dish.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

EPS, just wondering, why do you want to jump ship?


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

I got a DirectTivo (Huughes) and a second receiver (RCA non-dolby, but the dolby one is only slightly more) and 3-LNB dish from Circuit City last week. My net cost after $100 rebate and $50 Circuit City gift card is $66.16, including tax.

You won't know the deal until they start to punch it in to the register. Goofy, more shell games than a carnival buying this stuff. 

I'm gonna updgrade this Tivo to the max capacity as soon as the bracket I ordered gets here.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

I was a Dish Network subscriber that wanted to add a DVR (digital video recording) to my TV portfolio, but I found out that Dish's prices and technology for DVRs are far behind Directv. Dish's DVR has only 1-tuner (meaning if you are recording a show you CANNOT watch another one at the same time), unlike Directv's Tivo unit that has 2 tuners and allow you to do that. Granted, Dish's unit has a bigger HD, but I prefer to install a bigger HD myself (look at other threads in this forum) than having a crippled unit that doesn't let me watch my shows while I'm recording another. (Dish also has a 2-tuner unit, but it sells for over $500, so it's out of my league)

So, after much research and study I finally decided to switch to Directv, where I can get one of their promotions for new subscribers and get up and running with DVR.

After a lot of online and local price/features comparison I found out that Expert Satellite has the best net price around for Directv + Tivo deals (new subscribers), so I wanted to share my findings in the forum.

In order to get the promotional prices you have to use this URL first to activate the discount/referral code:
Click here

If the above link doesn't work just PM me and I will send you the discount code and you can enter it directly at any of expert satellite's catalog pages in the upper right corner and click the button to activate it.

Here is a link for their main Tivo promotion page.

And if you use the above link and PM me with your order number (send me a private message) I'll be glad to split the referral reward with you, this gives you an extra $27.50 discount for any package you order from them and is activated before the end of 2003.

Another advantage to use Expert Satellite is that they refund you the shipping charges, making it a free shipping deal (unlike other distributors that don't think twice to rip you off in shipping).

Here is the link to their shipping rebate form (valid until October 17th, hurry)

And here are the direct links to their Tivo packages for new subscribers - please note that the price shown will only be reflecting the discounted price if you have activated the discount code clicking in the first link above:

1-room (1xTivo) for $79.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $52.49 net price )

2-room (1xTivo + 1xDirector/non_Tivo) for $89.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $62.49 net price )

3-room (1xTivo + 2xDirector/non_Tivo) for $99.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $72.49 net price )

4-room (1xTivo + 3xDirector/non_Tivo) for $109.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $82.49 net price )

If you live in new local markets you can upgrade the 18" antenna with 2 LNBs to a 18x20" antenna with 3 LNBs for free. The tripple LNB will also give you better compatibility in the future since it supports extra HDTV and International programming in case you want to subscribe. (Call them - and don't forget to mention the discount code - and ask for free 3-LNB upgrade for new local markets and see if your ZIP code qualifies).

If you don't live in a new local market but still want the tripple LNB system - either because you want to be prepared for HDTV or want to subscribe International programming - you can also have it for a few bucks more:

1-room with 3-LNB dish (1xTivo) for $99.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $72.49 net price )

2-room with 3-LNB dish (1xTivo + 1xDirector/non_Tivo) for $109.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $82.49 net price )

3-room with 3-LNB dish (1xTivo + 2xDirector/non_Tivo) for $119.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $92.49 net price )

The next best deal I saw is from OrbitSat that offers a 1xTivo + 1xDirector system for around $67, but their shipping charges (around $33) make it a bad deal for a net price of around $100 bucks (price for a non tripple LNB dish).

If you want more than one Tivo receiver in your household you can do as I did. I bought the 1xTivo + 1xDirector package above from Expert Satellite and then called Directv and used the Directv friends and family code (FFDVR) to get an extra Tivo for my bedroom, making my system a 2xTivo + 1xDirector. If you do that, please note that you can NOT substitute any of Expert Satellite's receivers by the new one, you must ADD it without disabling the original ones (so you don't break the 1-year new customer commitment with Directv), so if you plan to have more than one Tivo, just buy the plan above with 1 less receiver than you planned and then call Directv after install and add the new Tivo using the FFDVR code, this will give you the extra receiver for $99.99 + $14.99 shipping and includes professional installation.

To finalize, I would like to point out that the above mentioned discount code will also work for non-Tivo or custom packages (for new subscribers only, of course), lowering the price and if you wish and PM me I will also send you the extra $27.50 for using it.

Best regards, and happy Tivo hunting !!!


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

EPS said:


> Basically I am looking to jump ship (Dish --> Direct) if I can find the following for a decent deal:
> 
> * 2 - Direct receivers w/ Tivo (Hughes HDVR2 or Philips DSR7000 or RCA DVR39)
> * 1 - Std reciever w/ Dolby Digital out (Hughes GCEB0A or HAH-SA)
> ...


There is no promotion around for executive director receivers (the ones with dolby digital) that I know of. If you want 1 or 2 of them, I believe your best bet is to do the following:

1) Go to expert satellite using the discount codes above in my post #46, and buy the 1xTivo 3-LNB discount package.
2) Then, without checking out, go to the following page and add one or more executive directors to your cart.
Click here
3) Checkout.
4) After install, call Directv and use promotional code FFDVR and order an extra Tivo.

This brings your total to:

$99.99 for the 1xTivo+3-LNB + $89.99 for each executive director + free shipping after rebate - $24.50 split referral reward + $99.99 directv ffdvr code for 1 extra Tivo + $14.99 shipping from directv.

Install is free for both expert satellite and directv.

Total for 1xTivo+1xExecutive+1xFFDVR/Tivo = $280.46
If you add an extra Executive Director = $370.45
(No tax if live outside MA)

Sometimes Expert Satellite seems to carry refurbished (basically folks that order their systems and then for one reason or another give up and return them before activating) for discounted prices. This could be another way to save in the final price. If you want to pursue that call them directly (don't forget the discount code ref263277 and ask for discounts on executive director units... I belive they can help you build a custom system with a discount if they have available units).

Well, that said, I'm now curious why you want so many dolby digital outputs?... Tivo receivers already have dolby digital, so that means all your rooms would have dolby, and to take full advantage of that you would need to have full 5.1 speaker systems in all rooms. Granted, there are 2 speaker systems that "emulate" surround from 5.1 inputs, but it's not the same thing. Sorry to ask, but most folks that I know just have a full 5.1 system in the living room and maybe in another room in the house and then normal stereo outputs in other rooms, so they don't need the dolby output in these extra rooms (and then it would make more sense to get non-dolby Director bringing the total price way below the numbers above).


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

I ordered a 3 room system from direct for $14.95. Had it installed and later that day ordered the tivo from direct using the existing customer deal and got the whole system for $120.00. Three regular receivers and tivo professionally installed. Might see if I can get another tivo for 99 bucks.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am following this with interest but slightly confused for the best deal on a 100 hour D Tivo and two standard D Tivos that I can upgrade later. Might as well get the 3 slot ish too. Prefer self install, for west coast feeds. Thats important to jen.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> I am following this with interest but slightly confused for the best deal on a 100 hour D Tivo and two standard D Tivos that I can upgrade later. Might as well get the 3 slot ish too. Prefer self install, for west coast feeds. Thats important to jen.


I believe the best deal on a 100-hour Tivo is the DIY deal.
If you get a DirecTivo promotion and get into the FFDVR deal (see URL below) you will have a system with 2 DirecTivos that you can modify and switch the hard disk for a bigger one and get 100 hours or more of recording time.

Nowadays you can easily get deals on hard disks for $0.50 per Gb, so we're talking about $60 more for a 120 Gb disk. This is way below the difference you will be paying for an off-the-shelf 120 Gb DirecTivo, in my opinion. Of course, switching the hard disk is kind of a technical task, but if you're ok backing up hard disks and opening your PC to switch it's HD, then it should be ok, there's plenty of guides out there on how to do it.

Another point... I'm not aware of any advertised "promotion" for a 3xDirecTivo system for new subscribers. I've seen packages where just the first one is subdisized by the distributor and then they rack up on the price for a second or a third unit, which ends up pretty much the same as if you bought them later (not new-customer subdisized) for the normal price.

Thanks to Directv for their upgrade promotion that leaves us the option to get a 2nd system for the good price of $99 + s/h, because these receivers are pretty much valued at more than $199 a piece.

So, in summary, you will be able to get a 2xDirecTivo+1xDirector system for a good initial price, and for that you can follow the strategy pointed in this thread, on post #46, which gives you the best price around right now for such a system (and includes 3-LNB dish)...

2-room with 3-LNB dish (1xTivo + 1xDirector/non_Tivo) for $109.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $82.49 net price )

Then add the 1xTivo from the directv site using the FFDVR code, for an extra $99 + $15 s/h.

The total price will be around $197 and includes professional install, not bad in my opinion... This is actually what I've done in my house and I'm pretty happy with my new Tivos.

If you absolutely need the 3rd Tivo, your option will be:

1-room with 3-LNB dish (1xTivo) for $99.99 ( - $27.50 with code = $72.49 net price )

Then, before checking out at expert satellite, add an extra Tivo receiver for an extra $199.99.
Link to extra Tivo receiver
(or, as an alternative, call them by phone (don't forget to mention code ref263277 for the discount) and ask if they can give you a better price for an open box Tivo receiver - assuming these are available - sometimes they might get returns from folks that gave up on the activation)

Then add the 1xTivo from the directv site using the FFDVR code, for an extra $99 + $15 s/h.

The total price will be (gulp!) around $387 and includes professional install for all receivers too.

Here is the direct link for the FFDVR promotion (must be a current subscriber to buy)

Enjoy.


----------



## salogdbs (Feb 17, 2003)

Sat war? I heard that Directv and Dish will start giving away DVR for free soon to attract more subs.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

dondude32 said:


> I ordered a 3 room system from direct for $14.95. Had it installed and later that day ordered the tivo from direct using the existing customer deal and got the whole system for $120.00. Three regular receivers and tivo professionally installed. Might see if I can get another tivo for 99 bucks.


If you call Directv and ask them, they will say that the FFDVR promotion is limited to 1 per subscriber.

But... I have seen posts on other fora (or is it forums?) of people that could successfully clear their browser cookies and re-order using FFDVR a second time. I don't know if there will be a screening process in Directv later that will get these folks to pay more, but IMO this is pretty much "bending the rules" I guess...

If this was possible, it would be much cheaper to get multi-Tivo systems, even 3 or 4 Tivos per household would be at an attainable price, but then Directv would be loosing a lot of money in the subsidized receivers...


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

salogdbs said:


> Sat war? I heard that Directv and Dish will start giving away DVR for free soon to attract more subs.


Yes, I heard rumors like that too. If you look at Dish's today you will find they offer a Dish 300 + Dish 510 system for free for new subscribers, but the thng about the Dish 510 is that it will also include a $5 fee per month (the 508 didn't include it). If has a bigger HD - 120 Gb - but is a bummer with just 1 tuner, so you can't see another show while you're recording something...

I would stick with Directv, even tough their HD is smaller (only 40 Gb), but you can easily hack it and put a bigger one, and you have the 2-tuners that are necessary to the record-while-watch-live-tv thing.

Will Directv give Tivo's for free? Well, the current prices for a 2-LNB DirecTivo system are low already, you can find them for less than $80 bucks, and yes, I believe that in a few months it might reach $0, but then there will be better receivers around and you might not want the $0 option anyway... I don't know, things change all the time, I remember these things used to cost $400 or $500 and now they are cheap... well, this is how things work in this industry (good for us, consumers, I guess).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, tivosmart. I'l just waiting until the end of November to upgrade my HDVR2 drives. Hopefully, hard drives will take another price drop.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Welcome to the forum, tivosmart. I'l just waiting until the end of November to upgrade my HDVR2 drives. Hopefully, hard drives will take another price drop.


Thanks for the welcome.
I will probably be more active at the forum now that I will be messing with my Tivo pretty soon...
I was incredibly luck a few weeks ago when I bought a 160GB HD at CircuityCity for $80 after rebate, but when I openned the package it was a 200GB model.
Now I'll try to upgrade my Tivo with it, but I don't know if it will work, i heard Tivo's have the 127GB bios boundary problem with HDs (which seems strange to me, since this would only matter if it BOOTs over 127GB, not for access - Linux should be ok with accessing multiple terabytes of info if I'm not mistaken). Well, let's see how it goes. I'll be happy to post my experience here afterwards.

And yes, I'm guessing that the best prices for HDs will be probably in the thanksgiving week (but you might have to get up very early for that). Also, now Directv is running the NFL promotion and, if you're not hot on football it's not a big deal. After October 17th they should be switching this promotion to hopefully some free months of programming (better, in my opinion).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm on the NFL deal, but since I work sundays, I miss the games. But, it also includes the "Total Choice Premium" package. So, it's $60 for a package that's normally $90. 

The limit on a Tivo for a hard drive is 137GB. If you stick a 160GB or larger in, only the first 137gb will be recognized.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Check this deal out -

Philips DSR-7000D (Tivo) w/ 18" dish and installation for $46.95 plus shipping. Best deal I've seen so far.http://dtv.orbitsat.com/promo.asp?From=RSSC&AMID=76&subM=TiVo&l=orbitsat


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> The limit on a Tivo for a hard drive is 137GB. If you stick a 160GB or larger in, only the first 137gb will be recognized.


I guess it depends how you count a Gig. If you count 1024Kb it's 127, but you're right, drive manufacturers count a Gig as 1000Kb, so it's 137Gb.

This is a limitation in the BIOS of the machine, where LBA addressing uses only 28 bits to address the bytes in the HD. And I can be wrong, but I think the restriction should be only for booting, since after that the Linux kernel inside Tivo will take care of HD access and if I'm not mistaken the kernel is capable of 48-bit addressing. Most of Linux implementation I saw work like that, but I don't understand particulars of the Tivo Linux, it could be a bad/old implementation...


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

karl_f said:


> Check this deal out -
> 
> Philips DSR-7000D (Tivo) w/ 18" dish and installation for $46.95 plus shipping. Best deal I've seen so far.http://dtv.orbitsat.com/promo.asp?From=RSSC&AMID=76&subM=TiVo&l=orbitsat


After shipping charges your total will go to around $85... expertsatellite (see post 46) is still cheaper because they have shipping rebate and if you use discount code you can get an extra $27.50 back.

See here for details


----------



## Thespis (May 29, 2003)

> Is D coming out with the equivalent of a 522?


Is Echostar?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Prefer self install, for west coast feeds. Thats important to jen.


WHAT west coast feeds ARE you talking about Bob??? The ONLY thing that you would need the oval dish for, would be for Spanish, Chinese, or HD prog. If you have ideas on any of the locals on the side sats, keep in mind ALL of them will be moving to spot beams, as soon as the new D* gets launched. If you are talking about the LA net feeds, they are ALL on the main bird anyway.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I intend on getting Spanish into my cranium one day....


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Well, I intend on getting Spanish into my cranium one day....


Me too... but didn't quite made the leap yet...
The Spanish channels are supposed to be good if you're a soccer fan too.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Just a hands down to the folks interested in this thread...

We're approaching a critical date in terms of Directv promotion, when things change in terms of Directv packages for new subscribers.

The current promotion goes up to Oct 17th and you can get the NFL Sunday Ticket PLUS all of the premium channels for a discount price for 4 months.

I've heard that the Directv promotion after the 17th will be 1 Tivo receiver + up to 2 other non-Tivo receivers for $99 + shipping/handling AND HBO for free for 3 months.

I think the current one is much better because you get all premium channels, everything for 4 months for a not-so-horrible price... (I think it's $60 monthly).

If you want a Tivo package, I would recommend before the Oct 17th promotion expires so then you have the Tivo PLUS the 4 months with all premium channels.

And I recommend ExpertSatellite for the current promotion. Their package is the best in terms of price/benefit. I bought a 2-room system, with 1 Tivo and 1 Director (their non-Tivo receiver) plus a 3-LNB antenna (required for HDTV+Spanish programming) for around $82, PLUS I got a shipping rebate offer.

Now, the shipping rebate offer ALSO expires on the 17th, so if you do decide to go with them I would recommend doing it before the 17th anyway, even if you don't get the NFL promotion for whatever reason, so you can still get the shipping rebate.

Now, the price above was after a friend split his referral reward with me, this brought the price down an extra $27.50, making it THE CHEAPER price around. If you know anybody who bought from them before, go with your friend. If you don't and if you want just let me know and I can help you and split the reward too. I've helped 2 or 3 other friends from this forum before.

Here's the link to their site:
link (this goes to their promotional page for the referral rewards... some packages are cheaper than what they show in their web site for the general public)

Here's the link to their shipping/handling promotion:
link (expires Oct 17th, hurry, this saves an additional $25 to $30 in the final price)

Hope this helps somebody to get to the promotion on time...
Good luck.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Is it possible to get west coast feeds as well as your locals with Direct TV?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Depends on whether you qualify for locals and waivers that they may grant you.

Call D* to find out based on your zip or check on their website.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/LocalChannelsAction.do


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

*Update*: Just wanted to tell you the Great news... ExpertSatellite dropped their already low prices for Tivo packages today... It's now only $49.99 (for up to 4-room packages) plus they have the shipping/rebate going on until Oct 17th. This is an AWESOME DEAL that you won't find anywhere else... Just follow the link from my last post so you can see with your own eyes... Don't pass this up, I don't think there will be better promotions/prices for the rest of the year...

About the west coast feeds, I believe the law is the same for Dish and Directv. If you qualified on Dish you should qualify too on Directv. But you should call Directv to be sure.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Just to let everybody know...

ExpertSatellite has one more promotion: FREE DVD PLAYER if you buy one of their Directv packages. Plus, the $27.50 back on top of their lower prices still stands. Just follow the link below and let me know of your order number and I'll get you the rebate. Plus, you get 3 free months of HBO too.

link


----------

